# Premium Memberships



## HMF (May 21, 2016)

As the site grows, it is necessary to contemplate a dedicated server for the forum, the downloads, the photo albums, videos, groups, blogs and all of the features that we offer that are above and beyond simple chat that other forums in our space offer. Dedicated servers cost much more money per month than simple web hosting. Donations simply were not keeping up with the costs. Advertising is often annoying and undesirable. Thus, it was necessary to consider another solution.

The solution was to set in place an annual fee for premium features, such as downloads, photo albums, more space on the server, etc. Thus, we now have an option for users to purchase a premium (donation) account. The fee is only $20 per year, and the benefits are unlimited at the present time. Premium subscribers will also see less ads. Those who do not wish to have the premium features may choose not to purchase the premium account, and they will still be able to chat on the forums.

Those who made a donation within the past year will be placed in the premium group.


----------



## Steve Shannon (May 21, 2016)

This is a good idea. I won't mind. I suggest that premium account holders also get free sales.


 Steve Shannon


----------



## davidh (May 23, 2016)

would my $10/ month qualify me as a "premium supporter" ?  and what would a buck a month per member do?  thats pretty cheap entertainment, plus it might make the amount of web space you say is necessary to shrink.  those that really really like the site would most likely still be here, the ones that are not serious. . . . . so be it.


----------



## higgite (May 23, 2016)

Has the forum board/management looked at using one of the web hosts that provide free hosting services to 501(c)3 non-profit organizations such as this one? I see that some offer unlimited storage, unlimited bandwidth, and an unlimited number of hosted sub-domains. I'm not web hosting savvy enough to know what all of that means or if it would work here or not, but thought I would mention it as a possible way to defray operating costs without resorting to selling services.

Tom


----------



## dave2176 (May 23, 2016)

Nels said:


> Those who made a donation within the past year will be placed in the premium group.



Seems to be broke somewhere. No big deal. Thank you for your hard work and dedication.

Dave


----------



## roadie33 (May 25, 2016)

After making a donation, how long does it take to be a Premium Member?
Does it say that you are a Premium Member somewhere?


----------



## davidh (May 26, 2016)

what does the US_dollars represent in the left side think mean ?  i see zeros which is fine by me. . .


----------

